# Troy Built Horse ID



## kmr296 (Jun 29, 2010)

Was just given a hand me down Troy Bilt Horse. My grandfather has one but I don't know ton about them. Serial number is a 016765. I've done a little research on the serial but can't find any 100% right answers. Can anyone help me with what year this it? The motor is an 8hp Briggs & Stratton. It also has electric start. I've attached a couple pictures.

Thank you for the help!

PS the pictures do not show the battery. I took it off cause its completely dead.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum KMR! I have no idea on your machine, but it sure looks like a keeper! Than you for the great pictures! Chris


----------



## kmr296 (Jun 29, 2010)

Update: The Horse started on the first pull after 6 years of not running. New oil, gas and a little ether is all it took!!


----------



## 101geosinner (Oct 5, 2010)

*Troy Bilt Tiller*

Recheck that serial number. I believe the '0' might actually be a different number. I'm sure you know that the factory serial number is stamped on the frame. I have my original going back to the mid 60's and the serial # on that is 223685. I just purchased another manufactured in 1978. The serial # on that one is 520778.

From the pictures I'd say the machine goes back to the 70's My '78 has the same B&S 8 HP engine. I have a complete set of owners manuals and parts catalogs for both machines. If you need any info you can contact me on [email protected] Hope the above info helps a bit.

G.E. Sinner Towaco, NJ


----------



## TennDirtdigger (Apr 16, 2011)

.....I know this is an old post, however, it hasn't been answered properly. As mentioned, the ser.# is incorrect. Instead of a 0, it's probaby a 6. With that in mine and the fact it looks exactly like mine I would bet money the ser# is 616765. If so, your tiller was bult in May 1982 and is a Horse I model. Great tiller for sure....


----------



## Socrates (Jun 4, 2011)

*New to Forum*

I am new to forum and was curious about a Troybilt tilller I am restoring. The numbers are as folow:

MY SN#:356908
Engine:
Model #: K161T
Spec. #: 281271j
Serial #: 9286636

How old is it? What year was it made? What model is it?

I was delighted to find this forum and have many restoration questions.


----------



## TennDirtdigger (Apr 16, 2011)

*tiller info*

Pretty cool finding an older TB tiller.....It sounds like you have a 7hp Koler engine and the tiller was built in 1978 and is a Horse II....If I'm off on my info.....I'm sure one of these more experienced guys will chime in.....good luck with it...

George


----------



## kmr296 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys just found this post in my bookmarks and wanted to post some follow ups. I have yet to restore this thing due to time but have used it for 2 seasons now with nothing more than an oil change. LOVE this tiller.

Found this post again because will be ordering tines for it and will be doing the restore with it. I'll get restored pics up after its done.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to know how old something is with a Briggs engine, read the date code on the engine to get an approximate build date on the unit (assuming its the original engine). You see in your third picture where the large Briggs & Stratton decal is on the front of the engine? Right above that where the shroud curves back to go over the engine there are three blocks of numbers stamped. One is the engine Model, the other the engine Type, and the last one is the date Code. The date code is 8 digits long. The first two numbers are the last two digits of the year (ie 88 means 1988). The next two numbers are the month it was built (ie 04 would be April). The next two are the day of the month (22 would be the 22nd of the month) and the last two are plant codes that really don't matter that much. Most engines in a OEM setting get used within 6-8 months of manufacture, so that should give you an idea how old the attached unit is.

Hope this helps! I know they are great tillers as my friend's father in law has one and I have worked on a few at the shop I work at. Good solid tiller should last a long time if you take care of it!


----------



## wanderer6900 (Apr 8, 2012)

*mod & serial*

numbers should be on right side up top on flat spot on transmission case. good luck !


----------



## TJM2012 (May 19, 2012)

I purchased the same tiller in 2009 and it has run well until this spring. It stalls every 15 minutes after about 90 minutes of tilling.


----------



## wanderer6900 (Apr 8, 2012)

had the same problem with mine . incredibly enough , I found that the float in the carb had a pin hole in it and was filling with gas. causing a flooding situation. does it SEEM like there is a small loss of power?


----------



## TJM2012 (May 19, 2012)

Yes, it just doesn't seem to run at full power, like its not getting gas all the time, but the fuel runs free if I pull the line.


----------



## jet1959mo (Jul 4, 2013)

Here are all the horse tiller serials. Your number will fall between two of them. These numbers are from Troybilt.
DATE SERIAL NUMBER
Apr - 1962 101
Apr - 1963 372
Apr - 1964 721
Apr - 1965 1132
Apr - 1966 1526
Oct - 1966 1825
Apr - 1967 2221 Trojan Horse production ceased with serial #2712
Jul - 1967 2713
Oct - 1967 2912
Jan - 1968 3433
Apr - 1968 4060
Jul - 1968 4663
Oct - 1968 5359
Jan - 1969 5993
Apr - 1969 6650
Jul - 1969 7556
Oct - 1969 8480
Jan - 1970 9513
Apr - 1970 10839
Jul - 1970 12501
Oct - 1970 14189
Jan - 1971 16108
Apr - 1971 18428
Jul - 1971 21840
Oct - 1971 24540
Jan - 1972 28528
Apr - 1972 32140
Jul - 1972 38000
Oct - 1972 42000
Jan - 1973 49821
Feb - 1973 51417
Mar - 1973 53530
Apr - 1973 56017
HORSE SERIAL NUMBERS
COMMENTS/REMARKS
Trojan Horse - 4.5 HP, all stud tires, and cast iron spoke wheels
Garden Way Manufacturing Co. formed and began production of the Horse I,
two speed, two belt, 6 HP Tecumseh engine.
Bar tread tires and cast iron hubs optional before Serial #31040. 7" cast spoke
wheel changed to 8" steel wheels with Serial #31456.
May - 1973 58533
Jun - 1973 61361
Jul - 1973 63881
Sep - 1973 67867
Oct - 1973 70421
Nov - 1973 74232
Dec - 1973 77834
Jan - 1974 80945
Feb - 1974 84721
Mar - 1974 88708
Apr - 1974 93038
May - 1974 97244
Jun - 1974 101527
Jul - 1974 105491
Aug - 1974 108388
Sep - 1974 112373
Oct - 1974 116909
Nov - 1974 121972
Dec - 1974 126927
Jan - 1975 131034
Feb - 1975 136006
Mar - 1975 141231
Apr - 1975 146981
May - 1975 153066
Jun - 1975 158433
Jul - 1975 163222
Aug - 1975 166417
Sep - 1975 171230
Oct - 1975 176853
Nov - 1975 182749
Dec - 1975 187490
Jan - 1976 193030
Feb - 1976 198420
Mar - 1976 203735
Apr - 1976 210574
May - 1976 217266
Jun - 1976 223064
Jul - 1976 228669
Aug - 1976 229790
Sep - 1976 235432
Oct - 1976 240369
Nov - 1976 245622
Dec - 1976 250148
Reverse disc mount changed to single bolt with large washer from three Allen
head screws.
Jan - 1977 254282
Feb - 1977 258957
Mar - 1977 262948
Apr - 1977 267597
May - 1977 271446
Jun - 1977 274882
Jul - 1977 278612
Aug - 1977 280141
Sep - 1977 284743
Oct - 1977 289375
Nov - 1977 294577
Dec - 1977 299725
Jan - 1978 304562
Feb - 1978 309976
Feb - 1978 314150
Feb - 1978 314151 Begin Horse II production. Four speed, one belt, 6 HP Tecumseh.
Mar - 1978 314320
Mar - 1978 315296
Apr - 1978 320330
May - 1978 325435
Jun - 1978 331138
Jul - 1978 336870
Aug - 1978 338749
Sep - 1978 345189
Oct - 1978 350985
Nov - 1978 357514
Dec - 1978 363052
Jan - 1979 368621
Feb - 1979 375440
Mar - 1979 380828
Apr - 1979 388355
May - 1979 394015
Jun - 1979 400854
Jul - 1979 406077
Aug - 1979 409378
Sep - 1979 416629
Oct - 1979 422959
Nov - 1979 430460
Dec - 1979 435848
Jan - 1980 439736
Feb - 1980 446898
Mar - 1980 453023
Apr - 1980 459525
Last Horse I produced. Total production 311,437 units.
Begin production with 7 HP Kohler engine available.
May - 1980 467761
Jun - 1980 474363
Jul - 1980 480283
Aug - 1980 484627
Sep - 1980 491122
Oct - 1980 498098
Nov - 1980 505891
Dec - 1980 511381
Jan - 1981 518348
Feb - 1981 525202
Mar - 1981 531211
Apr - 1981 539361
May - 1981 546751
Jun - 1981 552154
Jul - 1981 559140
Aug - 1981 563747
Sep - 1981 569130
Oct - 1981 574187
Nov - 1981 579458
Dec - 1981 584797
Jan - 1982 590135
Feb - 1982 594649 February 27, 1982, Lyman Wood left Troy-Bilt.
Mar - 1982 599434
Apr - 1982 606277
May - 1982 612944
Jun - 1982 617088
Jul - 1982 622295
Aug - 1982 626257
Sep - 1982 629618
Sep - 1982 634138 September 15, 1982, Last Horse II produced.
Sep - 1982 640000
Oct - 1982 640099
Nov - 1982 642381
Dec - 1982 649518
Jan - 1983 650220
Feb - 1983 654743
Mar - 1983 660705
Apr - 1983 665117
May - 1983 670891
Jun - 1983 674427
Jul - 1983 678407
Aug - 1983 681698
Sep - 1983 685462
January 28, 1982, Dean Leith becomes Company President
Horse III PTO Tine Clutch begins production with 6 HP Tecumseh, 7 HP Kohler,
and 8 HP Briggs and Stratton engine options.
Oct - 1983 688574
Nov - 1983 692962
Dec - 1983 697866
Jan - 1984 702873
Feb - 1984 707715
Mar - 1984 712492
Apr - 1984 719751
May - 1984 725255
Jun - 1984 730791
Jul - 1984 735958
Aug - 1984 740247
Sep - 1984 746020
Oct - 1984 749814
Nov - 1984 754103
Dec - 1984 759889
Jan - 1985 762559
Feb - 1985 765766
Mar - 1985 772021
Apr - 1985 778419
May - 1985 782176
Jun - 1985 787776
Jul - 1985 791185
Aug - 1985 794581
Sep - 1985 797525
Oct - 1985 800185
Nov - 1985 803053
Dec - 1985 805145
Jan - 1986 806595
Feb - 1986 810470
Mar - 1986 814811
Apr - 1986 819802
May - 1986 824527
Jun - 1986 828042
Jul - 1986 830648
Aug - 1986 832923
Sep - 1986 832923
Oct - 1986 835437
Nov - 1986 837628
Dec - 1986 838827
Jan - 1987 841756
Feb - 1987 845342
Mar - 1987 847287
Apr - 1987 849978
May - 1987 855053
Jun - 1987 855639
Jun - 1987 855697
Jun - 1987 856107
Jun - 1987 856127
Jun - 1987 857306
Jul - 1987 857307 First O.P.C. production.
Aug - 1987 858609
Sep - 1987 859652
Oct - 1987 860380
Nov - 1987 861823
Dec - 1987 865489
Jan - 1988 866039
Feb - 1988 870240
Mar - 1988 872310
Apr - 1988 876018
May - 1988 881723
Jun - 1988 882966
Jul - 1988 884637
Sep - 1988 886504
Oct - 1988 888299
Nov - 1988 890115
Dec - 1988 892915
Jan - 1989 895069
Feb - 1989 897842
Mar - 1989 901396
Apr - 1989 903808
May - 1989 905524
Jun - 1989 00906827
Jul - 1989 00907732
Aug - 1989 00908629
Sep - 1989 00910812
Oct - 1989 00912139
Nov - 1989 00913963
Dec - 1989 00918299
Jan - 1990 00919667
Feb - 1990 00922104
Mar - 1990 00923346 Graphic models start at 00923347
Apr - 1990 00926914
May - 1990 00929326
Jun - 1990 00931877
Jul - 1990 00933944
Aug - 1990 00934693
Sep - 1990 00936672
8 HP Kohler engine replaced 8 HP Briggs and Stratton
Last Horse III produced. Total Horse III production 217,306 units.
Test Run of first Operator Presence Controls (O.P.C.)
Oct - 1990 00937563
Nov - 1990 00938904
Dec - 1990 00940749
Jan - 1991 00942768
Feb - 1991 00942768
Feb - 1991 00944684 - 00944858 International
Mar - 1991 00946753
Apr - 1991 00948616
May - 1991 00950330
May - 1991 D0000001 - D0000523 Black 25th Anniversary Edition
Jun - 1991 D0000524 - D0001998 Black 25th Anniversary Edition
Jul - 1991 00953276
Sep - 1991 00955222
Oct - 1991 00958067
Oct - 1991 00944858 - 00956555 International
Nov - 1991 00959797 7 HP Electric Start
Nov - 1991 00959842 7 HP Pull Start
Nov - 1991 12058100564 8 HP Pull Start New Serial Number Format
Nov - 1991 00959077 8 HP Pull Start
Nov - 1991 12059100735 8 HP Electric Start
Nov - 1991 00959138 8 HP Electric Start
Dec - 1991 120560100385 7 HP Pull Start
Dec - 1991 120570100334 7 HP Electric Start
Dec - 1991 120580101065 8 HP Pull Start
Dec - 1991 120590100940 8 HP Electric Start
Dec - 1991 120510100100 8 HP Pull Start Briggs & Stratton International
Jan - 1992 120560100750 7 HP Pull Start
Jan - 1992 120570100940 7 HP Electric Start
Jan - 1992 120590101245 8 HP Electric Start
Jan - 1992 120510100154 8 HP Pull Start Briggs & Stratton International
Feb - 1992 120580200399 8 HP Pull Start
Feb - 1992 120560200409 7 HP Pull Start
Feb - 1992 120550100134 8 HP Pull Start Made for Sears
Feb - 1992 120590200499 8 HP Electric Start
Feb - 1992 120510100314 8 HP Pull Start Briggs & Stratton International
Mar - 1992 120560200699 7 HP Pull Start
Mar - 1992 120570200354 7 HP Electric Start
Mar - 1992 120580200993 8 HP Pull Start
Mar - 1992 120550100179 8 HP Pull Start Made for Sears
Mar - 1992 120590200724 8 HP Electric Start
Apr - 1992 120560300422 7 HP Pull Start
Apr - 1992 120570300204 7 HP Electric Start
Apr - 1992 120580300455 8 HP Pull Start
Apr - 1992 120590300363 8 HP Electric Start
May - 1992 120580301000 8 HP Pull Start
May - 1992 120590300958 8 HP Electric Start
May - 1992 120560301143 7 HP Pull Start
May - 1992 120570300455 7 HP Electric Start
Jun - 1992 120580301590 8 HP Pull Start
Jun - 1992 120590301768 8 HP Electric Start
Jun - 1992 120560301888 7 HP Pull Start
Jun - 1992 120570300824 7 HP Electric Start
Jul - 1992 120580302060 8 HP Pull Start
Jul - 1992 120590302206 8 HP Electric Start
Jul - 1992 120510200134 8 HP Pull Start Briggs & Stratton International
Jul - 1992 120560302160 7 HP Pull Start
Jul - 1992 120570300894 7 HP Electric Start
Aug - 1992 120580302460 8 HP Pull Start
Aug - 1992 120590302585 8 HP Electric Start
Aug - 1992 120560302455 7 HP Pull Start
Aug - 1992 120570300984 7 HP Electric Start
Sep - 1992 120580303084 8 HP Pull Start
Sep - 1992 120590303000 8 HP Electric Start
Sep - 1992 12060302940 7 HP Pull Start
Sep - 1992 120570301243 7 HP Electric Start
Oct - 1992 120580303518 8 HP Pull Start
Oct - 1992 120590303260 8 HP Electric Start
Oct - 1992 120560303552 7 HP Pull Start
Oct - 1992 120570301532 7 HP Electric Start
Nov - 1992 120580303769 8 HP Pull Start
Nov - 1992 120590303520 8 HP Electric Start
Nov - 1992 120510200159 8 HP Pull Start Briggs & Stratton International
Nov - 1992 120560303787 7 HP Pull Start
Dec - 1992 120580303995 8 HP Pull Start
Dec - 1992 120590303848 8 HP Electric Start
Dec - 1992 120560304039 7 HP Pull Start
Dec - 1992 120570301640 7 HP Electric Start
Jul - 1976 P10001
Jan - 1977 P12184
Jul - 1977 P17239
Jan - 1978 P21736
Jul - 1978 P27504
Jan - 1979 P33557
Jul - 1979 P40287
Jan - 1980 P48773
Jul - 1980 P58906
Jan - 1981 P68034
Jul - 1981 P80423
Jan - 1982 P89466
May - 1982 S101843 Pony III
Jul - 1982 S105606
Jan - 1983 S117319
Jul - 1983 S129028
Jun - 1981 M1001
Jan - 1982 M1378
Jul - 1982 M8204 Junior II
Jan - 1983 M17012
Jul - 1983 M25639


----------



## kmr297 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Update*

Just posting an update - had to create w new username - long story.

Just swapped the old 8 hp for a Harbor Freight 6.5 Predator. 

Post here: http://www.tractorforum.com/f140/engine-swap-horse-i-8hp-briggs-31813/


----------



## bgiles (May 2, 2017)

Thank jet1959mo! I have serial number 673177, but I need the model number to get parts...how is that done? It's a B&S 8HP...


----------



## towndawg (May 10, 2017)

*horse id*

I'm trying to find the model # of my horse tiller. The only # I can find is cast into the top plate of the transmission on the right side of the tiller. It is 1003 W. The W is located below the 1003. Any ideas?


----------



## RB4298 (Aug 27, 2017)

bgiles said:


> Thank jet1959mo! I have serial number 673177, but I need the model number to get parts...how is that done? It's a B&S 8HP...





towndawg said:


> *horse id*
> I'm trying to find the model # of my horse tiller. The only # I can find is cast into the top plate of the transmission on the right side of the tiller. It is 1003 W. The W is located below the 1003. Any ideas?


The Model Numbers on the old ones are sometimes just not readable. Mine has a serial number of 679766 (bought 1983 by my Dad). On the tiller cover mine says Horse Pro, but when I look online I don't see any listings of the 'Pro' only like the Horse III model. On mine the Model number is not readable, looks like it was very poorly stamped. I can barely make out what resembles 2 digits, neither are readable. The rest looks blank or never stamped. 

When I searched the Legacy tillers at the Troy Bilt site, my serial number comes in a group that lists out the HORSE III 8HP model, but it doesn't actually give the model number. I also wish I could get that Model number as it's called for many times in parts searches but I just don't seem to have one.


----------



## RB4298 (Aug 27, 2017)

At, http://www.troybiltpartsonline.com/p/Troy-Bilt-Horse-Tiller-Parts
scrolling down there is a list of model numbers for the tillers. There is two columns of them. All showing model numbers (at left) except in the second column the last 10 or so shows no model number. These just don't have model numbers.
Ok and then at,
http://www.troybiltpartsonline.com/pages/oemparts?aribrand=TRB
you can also select the drop downs based on model. Also if you have an older one the left side choices has a drop down for Legacy->Tillers->(Pick yours) you'll notice in the drop down choices they show serial number ranges for each model. This can be a big help if you have your serial number only.


----------



## Gardening1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I can’t find my Troy bilt tiller serial number in any list. It is 828033. I saw one similar with 828043 I believe. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have a model number? should start with a 21. What exactly are you looking for? According to the list above, your tiller was a Horse III built in May of 1986.


----------



## Gardening1 (Jun 5, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Do you have a model number? should start with a 21. What exactly are you looking for? According to the list above, your tiller was a Horse III built in May of 1986.


Hi!
The model number is 2108CT 8? I think? These are the numbers I found on the machine.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you looking for parts? manuals? 
This is what I come up with using your model and serial number
TROY-BILT - 21A-682J063 8 HP ROTO-TILLER (2003)
Is it a rear PTO model? How about a picture or two.


----------



## Gardening1 (Jun 5, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Are you looking for parts? manuals?
> This is what I come up with using your model and serial number
> TROY-BILT - 21A-682J063 8 HP ROTO-TILLER (2003)
> Is it a rear PTO model? How about a picture or two.


It was purchased in the mid 80s. That I do know. I’m not sure about it being a rear PTO model. I can take photos and try to get them uploaded. I need a manual (the manual I had has been misplaced, still looking around for it)and a few parts. Pull string for starting the machine. I appreciate the information you have provided here.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure this will help, but have a look at these and see if there is anything about them that is recognizable.
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/tro-bilt-tiller-owners-manual.143/

https://weingartz.com/illustrated-d...1a-682j063-8-hp-roto-tiller-2003-/4390-513825


----------



## Steven Reeves (May 24, 2021)

jet1959mo said:


> Here are all the horse tiller serials. Your number will fall between two of them. These numbers are from Troybilt.
> DATE SERIAL NUMBER
> Apr - 1962 101
> Apr - 1963 372
> ...


Great information. I a little confused though. mine is 296712 so falls between these 
Nov - 1977 294577
Dec - 1977 299725 
But it also has the Kohler 7hp engine. does that make sense?


----------

